

Google doesn't index my blog and doesn't respond to requests – what should I do - nami4552

My blog is nami.me and it does not get indexed by google!
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure, but the first article is from January 2015. I think that Google
need one or two months to find your site.

Clicky: [http://nami.me](http://nami.me)

~~~
nami4552
After investigating it using webmaster tools, found out Google recognises my
blog as full spam!! however all other search engines indexed that.

